# ارجع بالزمن 200 مليون سنةوعش عالم الديناصورات الثلاثي الابعاد الرائع(***eensaver 3d)



## بيترالخواجة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد أمين

الان فقط لعيون اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية





3D Jurassic Park ***eensaver

حصريا : خصيصا لاعضاء المنتدي ارجع الي الخلف 200 مليون سنة 

و عش عالم الديناصورات والكائنات الاسطورية كل ذللك في بيئة ثلاثية الابعاد مع اصوات معبرة مع السكرين سافر حديقة الديناصورات الثلاثي الابعاد 
هذه بعض الصور الماخوذة منه :




لادخال السريال ادخل علي
Display properties 
واتيع الخطوات كما بالصورة:













وهذه روابط التحميل (البرنامج + السريال في ملف واحد) :

ممنوع التحميل قبل كتابة رد 

باسورد فتح الملف :
6759665534

الحجم : حوالي 12 ميجا

سرفر1 

سرفر2 *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميله قوووي يا بيتر



مرسي ليك​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*


mikel coco قال:



جميله قوووي يا بيتر



مرسي ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 شكرا على المرور الكريم 
ويارب يكون عجد البرنامج وياريت الكل يحملو لانو فعلن جميل*​


----------



## الاسيوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## بيترالخواجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*


الاسيوي قال:



			شكرا لك اخي الكريم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا لمرورك واهلن بيك معنا فى بيتك الثانى
فى انتظار شغلك معانا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على البرنامج يا بيتر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى على البرنامج يا بيتر
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​





شكرا على المرور ويارب البرنامج ينال الاعجاب
ربنا ينور حياتكم


----------



## دروب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الك والرب يباركك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*

دروب قال:



			شكرا الك والرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





شكرا على المرور الرائع​*


----------



## محبة الرب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك كتير


حاجة حلوة فعلاً


----------



## وسام الشقى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على البرنامج*
*مع تحيات/ وسام الشقى*


----------



## sabahalbazi (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعب محبتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## big basha (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## شاروبيم (18 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب المحبه شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

شكر ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا بيتر
مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------

